# Diamondhead 2010 pics...



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to my DH 2010 pictures. Enjoy!

Great pictures, if I don't say so myself. 




And a video...


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, was waiting for photos. 

Harvey C 
SA1838


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like there was a lot of unusual equipment there. Thanks for the pictures. 

Mike


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

There sure was.

Did you notice the windup spring in a number of those unique creations?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Post the links to your Diamondhead 2010 photos here...


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

I keep going back and looking at the gentleman writing sheet music. What a fantastic shot. Can you tell me anymore about that moment? Did you hear his music?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent,

We all heard his music, at the Friday luncheon, at the DH Country Club. 

That was Joe Hall, the band director of the _Clack Valves and Coronets Steam Band_[/b], preparing for the luncheon band concert. I think he was breaking out the music for a particular instrument, but what do I know?

Missed you this year. Hope to see you next year.

Tom


----------

